# Itchy Neck and Ears / Food Allergy?



## Trighans (Mar 17, 2013)

Our Vizsla, Trigger, is experiencing some itchiness and we are trying to figure out the cause. Couple of months ago he was shaking his head quite a bit, flopping his ears back and forth. I took him in and the vet told me it was mites. So we have been treating him since for the mites. The irritation with his ears seemed to go away for a while but is back again so I started giving him the medication but it hasn't seemed to help. He is also scratching his neck quite a bit over the last month. He scratches around the collar area and near the ear, but never directly on the ear. Another symptom is he is shedding excessively, not sure if its related as it could be him losing his puppy fur. He is 8 months old, very energetic and happy, he just seems uncomfortable with his ears and neck. 

I am wondering if its a food allergy. We have been feeding him Iams puppy food but am considering switching it up to see if it would help him but not sure which food to feed him. 

Thanks


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

Hello, Trighans, and welcome to the forums! 

Trigger could have a food allergy, which is not at all uncommon, OR he could be allergic to something else in his environment, unrelated to his food.

There is a "Search" box near the upper right hand corner of your screen, and if you just type "allergies" in there, a bunch of other threads on this topic will pop up. Hope you find an answer for Trigger soon, so you can ease his discomfort. This might require some testing by the Vet. Good luck!!


----------



## SteelCityDozer (Aug 25, 2011)

These are the areas that Dozer scratches excessively with food allergies, which started at 11 months old for him. You can try switching to a LID or trying a novel diet.


----------

